# Copper & Aluminium Alloys



## أحمد رأفت (1 ديسمبر 2009)

Copper & Aluminium Alloys​ 
النحاس والألومنيوم







 
Aluminium
 الألومنيوم 

















ياريت الى عندة معلومة تانية يضيفية​ 
عـاوزين نفوق ياشباب 
ونرجع نصعد تانى​واللهم اجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتنا​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً :75:


----------

